# Garage cu for niceic assessment



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Antony

You have much to think about.

You need to upgrade the cable first. Think about 10mm.

The catenary sounds like a dodgy option. Check regulation heights/ suspensions and signage.

Is the house supply TNC or TNS. If TNC then you need to include for additional earthing/bonding to conform to equipotential requirements. 

I suggest you install sub main as for a TT system

I suggest also that you install XPLC/SWA cable in place of the PVC/PVC.

Change the older Consumer Unit and wire as you would normally for final downstream circuits.

Make allowance for time delay tripping through you series RCD units.

When you have given this some thought come back for the detail.

Hope this helps


Frank


----------



## Antony (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Frank
Thanks for the reply ! yes i will prob fit 10mm SWA from kitchen cu and run this to garage underground ? also with the kitchen cu would it be best to remove cooker off this ? and the feed for kitchen (taken from house cu) and put this on non rcd 32A mcb as new garage cu is 30ma garage unit ? by the way its a tns earthing.
Regards
Antony.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Damn, I'm glad I live in the good ol USA.:thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Damn, I'm glad I live in the good ol USA.:thumbup:


:blink:


----------

